# Parks and Recreation



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else ever watch Parks and Recreation? It's hilarious and one of my new favorite shows. I had my own marathon and watched seasons 1-3 over the weekend through my cable provider's on demand website, no commercials so the episodes are around 22 minutes each. But it's really like one of my favorite TV shows now and I'm currently working on season 4. So I was just curious of your thoughts on it, if you've seen it etc.


----------

